# Mesquite Saddle Stand



## 3192

Finally got around to using some of that old mesquite that's been moved around for the last five years. A good friend of ours was given a saddle that had been in the family for years and needed a saddle stand of some sort. A quick search through some catalogs for ideas and I came up with this design. It's pretty rustic and rough but the mesquite has some incredible grain patterns. The screw holes are plugged with Texas Ebony which gives a nice contrast. Finished with five sprayed coats sanded down to 400gt. gb


----------



## bill

Now that's cool!

I grew up around horses and never did I see anyone ever buy or build a saddle stand LOL They were always there somehow LOL


----------



## Nwilkins

Beautiful work


----------



## bill

Fish was the first thing I saw...I love mesquite LOL


----------



## 3192

Thanks for the comments... Bill..that's funny there. They are going to get their brand and burn it in that same place. gb


----------



## Tortuga

Great work Jimbo...as expected...LOL

How does it feel to have all that working space ?... Notice in the far background of the third pix you have Trodery's "weapon of choice" leaning against the wall to entice him to come to the next gathering at yore 'housewarming'...


----------



## RB II

VERY nice!!!


----------



## Slip

Beautiful gb. Really beautiful work and that wood, Beautiful!


----------



## trodery

Tortuga said:


> Great work Jimbo...as expected...LOL
> 
> How does it feel to have all that working space ?... Notice in the far background of the third pix you have Trodery's "weapon of choice" leaning against the wall to entice him to come to the next gathering at yore 'housewarming'...


LOL @ Jim


----------



## WildThings

That is so sweet!!


----------



## Viking48

Great job. Wish I had known you years ago - we just nailed 2X4's to the wall and threw the saddles on.


----------



## 3192

trodery said:


> LOL @ Jim


Trod Man back in the good old days!


----------



## Hooked

Beautiful work for sure. I built a pair of those for our daughters saddles when they were 'younger'......lol They don't look NEAR this nice.

How's it feel to have working room?


----------



## HEMI

Great job!!!love mesquite


----------

